

Creating a GEM – a handy step by step tutorial - filozynka
https://netguru.co/blog/posts/creating-a-gem-a-step-by-step-tutorial

======
AaronLasseigne
> There is a strict convention in regards to the gem versioning system.

Sadly this is not true. I've seen numerous gems that don't follow this
pattern.

If you're going to create a gem I recommend using
[http://semver.org](http://semver.org) and stating in your readme that you use
it so that users are certain of the system in use.

------
reiz
Check out jeweler
([https://www.versioneye.com/ruby/jeweler/2.0.1](https://www.versioneye.com/ruby/jeweler/2.0.1)).
It makes creating and managing a Gem much easier ;-) Since I know it, it is a
must have in all of my Gem projects.

